

Why can't a Govt. understand that its approach to guaranteed tax is incorrect? - monsterix
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/international-business/wealthy-americans-queue-up-to-surrender-us-passports-in-bern/articleshow/12972413.cms

======
tthomas48
Why is it incorrect? Exactly what value are these sort of people to a nation?
If they're willing to surrender their citizenship for a tax dodge, then it
seems unlikely they would be particularly useful citizens. If we didn't tax
them so that they stayed exactly what value would the nation get out of the
bargain?

